# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  دانشمند ایرانی، برنده جایزه انجمن های فیزیک فرانسه و انگلیس

## khatereh 2

دکتر رامین گلستانیان،‌ فیزیک دان ایرانی و استاد دانشگاه آکسفورد برنده مدال «هول‌وک» (Holweck) سال ۲۰۱۴ شد. 
 این جایزه طی مراسمی در گردهمایی ماده چگال در پاریس در هفته آینده (چهارشنبه ۲۷ اوت)‌ به دلیل نقش پیشروی گلستانیان در زمینه مواد نرم فعال و به خصوص شناگران میکروسکوپی و ذرات کولوییدی فعال به وی اهدا خواهد شد. 
گلستانیان که تحصیل کرده ایران است، کارشناسی فیزیک را در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری را در دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی زنجان به پایان برده است. وی بعد از فارغ التحصیلی برای مدتی به هیات علمی دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی زنجان پیوسته و چند سالی است که استاد دانشگاه اکسفورد انگلستان است. 
جایزه هول‌وک، جایزه ای است که از سال ۱۹۴۵ به صورت مشترک توسط انجمن های فیزیک فرانسه و انگلستان به فیزیکدانانی که طی 10 سال قبل از دریافت جایزه کاری برجسته در زمینه فیزیک انجام داده باشند اهدا می‌شود. این جایزه به یادبود «فرناند هول‌وک»، مدیر آزمایشگاه کوری که در زمان اشغال فرانسه توسط نازی‌ها در جنگ جهانی دوم توسط گشتاپو شکنجه و کشته شد به اسم او نامگذاری شده است.

----------


## farshidr90

سلام اگه می تونین یه بیوگرافی کامل از این شخصیت رو ایجا تایپ کنین. ممنون از اطلاعاتی که دادین.

----------


## Behrus58

واقعا باعثه افتخاره !
به خصوص اینکه در زمینه ی فیزیک هستن !

----------


## N I L O O

باعث افتخاره و خوشحالی :yahoo (1):

----------

